# Diabetic cat in East Tennessee



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

We're in Unicoi County, Tennessee. We're really close to both the North Carolina and Virginia state lines. There's a sweet boy kitty here at the shelter who needs a good home, or even a foster home to buy us some more time. His days are running out fast at the shelter so we're desperate to find him a good home.

He's diabetic and needs a shot every 12 hours. He's also deaf and declawed (  ). If you or anyone you know is able to give this good boy a temporary or permanent home, please let me know. We can work out a way to transport him if you don't live nearby and we've also pooled some funds together to give at least a 4 month supply of insulin to the person who takes him.

He's a sweet, loving, beautiful boy who needs a good home!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

A bump and a link.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He's adorable !


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Isn't he though? He has a really sweet nature and loves to love. I hope we can find a home for him soon.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I have a sad update. Noel turned out to have other health problems which caused him to not be able to process the insulin properly. He got really sick again and the vet suggested he be put down.

His last couple weeks were spent in a volunteers home so he got lots of love there at the end. She played with him and spent time with him and really got attached. So at least he didn't have to finish out his life in a shelter.

He was a sweetheart.


----------

